# PhilippeB - going swole 220+



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Ok, so i wanted to start a new and better log than the old one.

i reached my part goal and decided to set a new one, in a little diffrent direction.

in the beginning of 2015:

BF - Might be around 14%

Weight: 202 LB

Height: 5.9 FT

Age: 24

Now (11/04-2015)

BF - 11.9%

Weight: 202 LB ( lost fat added mass)

Current cycle:

Gyno reversal attempt

Fatburner:

Nothing

AI:

Letro: 2.5 mg ED

Workout rutine:

Day 1: Chest /triceps

Day 2: Back / Biceps

Day 3: Legs / abs

Day 4: Shoulder

Day 5: Rest / cardio

repeat

Weight:

12/03 - 92 KG

24/03 - 89.5 KG

26/03 - 88.7 KG

27/03 - 88.5 KG

11/04 - 89 KG (Estro is going nuts at the moment)

Im going down to keep on the 2700 kcal while gyno reversing since its around 500- maintance .. then i might add 200 kcal cardio ED for the first 4 weeks and see how it is going.

After this i was thinking about going for a little EQ / test cycle for a while.

Here is a before and after pic of my last cut session.

Dident get down as low in BF as i would have liked, but my fatloss stalled and i needed a little break at last.


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

So, what has been up since my last post ?

Well, tomorrow i have been on 2.5 mg letro ED for 7 days.

And goddamit its a hell!

Im sick right now, very sick.

My head hurts, my body hurts, but lump has shrunk from being very visible, to invisible on the left side and on the right side .. its gone.

Gonna stick with letro for another week and then go on nolva to clear op.

But i gotta state this -

Gyno reversal works with letro, for me at least.

To size up what has happend on my left side of the chest.

I would assume or assimilate that my gyno has gone from 2.5 grams to somthing around .5 - 1 Gram over a week on letro 2.5 mg ED.

Gonna keep folks updated, but its hard to even get to the pc in this state, let alone work, work out, eat and stuff.


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Okay, im feeling slightly better today.

Weight was 92.0 KG this morning, good.

Strenght is still great.

Todays workout was following:

Incline DB press:

15 x 30KG

12 x 38KG

12 x 38KG

10 x 38KG

Flat bench press barbell:

12x 100KG

10x 100KG

8x 100KG

6x 100KG

Decline cable flyers:

15x 10KG

15x 10KG

12x 12.5KG

12x 12.5KG

DB incline flyers:

12x 20KG x 4 sets

Triceps rope pushdown:

3x 12 x 17.5KG

had a break for like 30 min because i dident feel so good.

Dips:

5x 12 x BW

Shower time.

Gyno seems to be reducing fast now, when the letro has reached stable buildup.


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Yesterdays back workout:

Pulldowns:

4 x 15 x 70KG

Bendover row underhand grip:

2x 15 x 60KG

2x 12 x 80KG

Seated cable row:

15 x 40KG

15 x 45KG

12 x 50KG

10 x 55KG

On arm DB row:

12 x 32KG Each

10 x 34KG Each

8x 36KG Each

6x 38KG Each

Cable bicep curl:

15x 15KG

15x 17.5KG

15x 17.5KG

Rope hamer curls:

15x 17.5KG

12x 17.5KG

10x 20KG

one arm cable curl:

3x 15 x 7.5KG

Done for today.

Regarding gyno protocol, nothing seems to be happening these late days, so i might try and cut down a little on kcal.

After this sunday, if nothing still has happend i will switch over to nolva and run for some time hoping to catch it from another angle to see how i respond to them and if they can make the last bit.

I have allso added masteron at 200mg EW to see if a DHT can make a slight diffrence in the gyno reversal.


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Yesterday where leg training, will not comment, did light leg workout due to my knees where hurting like hell - blame the estro /letro

Today i did a shoulder session:

Lat raise DB:

4x 12 x 14KG

Military press DB seated:

12 x 30KG

10 x 30KG

8 x 30KG

7x 30KG

Upright row:

2x 15 x 22KG (barbell)

2x 15 x 32KG

Reverse fly cable:

2x 15 x 7.5KG

2x 15 x 10KG

DB front raise:

4x 12 x 12KG

Shrugs:

3x 15 x 60KG

Ab machine:

3x 15-12 x 50KG

Done and done !

** Gyno reversal log:

Its day 11 and i can say one thing for sure, its reducing for evry day thats ending its gets smaller!

But FVCK.. its hard on the head and mind, i ready to crash and cry most of the time, but im holding strong knowing its only this **** messing with me .. but its a struggle to even find reason to get out of bed at morning.

Right now my life actually seems pointless.. weird huh ? a little low estro and your ready for suicide.

1 month ago i was neverending happy, now im on the brink of crying over reading a novell.


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Todays workout:

Incline DB press:

15 x 30KG

12 x 38KG

12 x 38KG

10 x 38KG

Flat bench press barbell:

12x 100KG

10x 100KG

8x 100KG

6x 100KG

Decline cable flyers:

15x 10KG

15x 10KG

12x 12.5KG

12x 12.5KG

DB incline flyers:

12x 20KG x 4 sets

Triceps rope pushdown:

3x 12 x 17.5KG

had a break for like 30 min because i dident feel so good.

Dips:

5x 12 x BW

I am really down at the moment, letro is taking its toll on me.

Im sad 90% of the time awake, and i long for my dreams when i wake up.

Jesus, cant wait till i get off this stuff.


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Back day:

On arm DB row:

12 x 32KG Each

10 x 34KG Each

8x 36KG Each

8x 36KG Each

Pulldowns:

4x 15-12 x 80KG

T-bar row:

4x 15 x 50KG

Bendover row underhand grip:

2x 15 x 60KG

2x 12 x 80KG

Seated cable row:

15 x 40KG

15 x 45KG

12 x 50KG

10 x 55KG

hamer curls:

15 x 20KG

12x 20KG

10x 20KG

one arm DB curl:

3x 15 x 12KG


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Soo .. im back on 5-split, 20 set each muscle group.

Gyno dosent seem to improove right now, so i am gonna try and add 40 mg Nolvadex for 2-3 weeks and see if it changes anything for me.

Still going on with the letro.


----------



## nitricdave (Dec 12, 2014)

I was reading your thread on Masteron .. why did you decide against running it ?

@philippeb


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

nitricdave said:


> I was reading your thread on Masteron .. why did you decide against running it ?
> 
> @philippeb


I did end up using masteron at 200 mg EW.

But to be honest @nitricdave .. i dosent seem to make any diffrence in the reversal.

Regarding my gyno reversal - i have decided to give it a little rest, i have been on 2.5mg letro ED for 1 month now, and i can feel that if i go on, i will wreck my life.

Did see some good resoults though!


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

So ... its been 1 month.

What has happend meanwhile ?

Well, i gained a lot of fat, i lost a lot of muscle.

just had to take a break from the BB.

Good thing is, i got a job as a carpenter so i can provide better.

That will mean as following - from this day i will eat 1kg (3x 330g beefs) over 3 meals a day.

I started my 600 mg eq cycle yesterday and will try and get back on.

But this time i will not let BB take over my whole life, it was too important to me before and became more important than jobs and stuff.


----------



## vildgut (Dec 12, 2013)

Lets see a pic of your current form bro


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

vildgut said:


> Lets see a pic of your current form bro


i actually took a big break from working out.
So my form aint soo good anymore, though i have gotten even bigger if you ask me  
I will start posting agien from now on, but this time im sure to get past the 100 kg milestone!


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

@vildgut this is the best i got to offer at the moment.

The left side was around january this year when i was on 400 mg tren + some other stuff.

Right side is today, on 600 mg Testocom.









matter of fact, i actually tried to stop working out because i had a feeling it took too much of my life away, but im cursed, i cant quit BB, its my life 

SO, back on track with a deadly shoulder workout today.

Still 93 KG +/-

Lat raise DB:
4x 8-12 x 14KG

Reverse fly cable:
4x 12 x 5KG

Front raisers DB:
4x 12 x 12KG

Seated smith behind neck press:
3x 12 x 50KG

Shrugs barbell:
3 x 12 x 100KG

Abwheel + stretch:
3x 12 x BW

Feels good to be back, now i just gotta get my diet tight.


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Kick, Ass, Legday ! BOOM.

Frontsquat:
3x 10 x 60KG

Backquat:
10 x 60KG

Legcurl:
15 x 30KG
12 x 30KG
10x 35KG
10x 40KG

Leg extensions:
15x 60KG
12x 70KG
10x 80KG
8x 90KG
6x 100KG

Seated leg press:
3x 15 x 70KG

Calf extension:
3x 12 x 25KG

Feels good to be back on somthing that works for me mentally!


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Feeling savage as f**k this week!

But i struggle with gaining weight.. still jumping around the low 90's.

Workout for today - Guns !

Seated bicep DB curl:
3x 12 x 12KG
2x 10 x 14KG

Cable curl:
5x 12 x 20 KG (or somthing like that)

Hammercurls DB:
12x 14KG
12x 16KG
10x 18KG
8x 20KG
6x 22KG

Tricep part:

Rope pushdown:
5x 10 x 20KG

BB tricep extension:
5x 12 x 30KG or somthing down that road

Tricep pushdown cable:
5x 10 x 40KG









Annnddd a savage pic from my workout!

Considering my goofing around the last 4 moths im pretty impressed, but the show must go on, and new and better gains will **** come !


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Short story:

Chestday !

Flat BB chestpress:

60KGx 20
100KGx 10
110KGx 8
120KGx 6
130KGx 3
140KGx4

Incline DB chestpress:
3x 30KG x 12
32KG x 10
34KG x 10

Pec dec machine:
5x 40KG x 10-12

Cable decline flyer:
10KG x 15
15KG x 10
15KG x 10
15KG x 8
12.5KG x 12

Totalling in somthing like 21 Sets for chest in 50 min !


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

meh .. late night update.

Just pinned 2ml 375mg testocom.

Backday, even though it was a bad workout it was still done.

3x 60KG x 12 Deadlift

Bentover BB row:
5x 6 x 100KG

Narrow seated row:
5x 10 x 100KG

Chinups:
4x 10 x BW (rope)

As i said, crappy workout


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Legs of yesterday:

Frontsquat:
3x 10 x 60KG

Seated leg press:
3x 15 x 100KG
1x 12 x 160KG
2x 10 x 200KG
1x 10 x 250KG

Legcurl standing single leg:
15 x 10KG
12 x 10KG
10x 15KG
10x 20KG
10x 20KG

Leg extensions:
10x 100KG
10x 100KG
10x 100KG
8x 100KG
6x 100KG


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Getting my swole on today,
Official chestday for me!

Incline DB press:
32KG x 12
34KG x 12
36KG x 12
38KG x 10
40KG x 8
42KG x 6

Decline DB press:
2x 32KG x 12

DB chestpress:
3x 42KG x 8 (was pretty tired here, had done so far in somthing like 25 min)

Cable decline flyers:
5x 12 x 12.5KG

Machine pec flyer:
4x 12 x 35KG

Chestday done - Total 20 sets.:

Allthough im pretty fluffy and high bf, im still hitting 94-95KG'ish evry morning when i wake up, so bulk is going good so far.

And a pic of what been up today!


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Friday, and payday AND LEGDAY !

did a routine i will start doing from now on to get stronger knees since im having som trouble with them.

Frontsquat BB:
3x 10 x 60KG

Lounges BB:
3x 15 x 20KG

Squat BB:
1x 12 x 20KG
2x 10 x 30KG
1x 6 x 20KG

(these are support movements for my joints at this moment)

Legpress:
3x 12 x 120KG

Legcurl (1leg at the time):
2x 12 x 5KG 
1x 12 x 10KG
1x 10 x 10KG

Leg extension:
2x 12 x 95KG
2x 10 x 100KG

15 min walking 15* incline.

Worst part is .. its pretty embarasing to squat with 2x 5 kg on each side..
But i better get my body in the right shape before im gonna try and squat for real.
Still makes me feel like a 13 yo girl.

And a pic of the silly wheels in running


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

In

Looking good my man


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Todays workout:

Chest

Flat Bench Barbell Press: 4x10
Incline press barbell: 4x10
Flyers: 3x10 + 1 warmup (started out too low)
Decline flyers: 3x 12

Bicep: - at this point my R. arm started to hurt, so i went easy on the gunz
Cable curl: 3x 10
Hammer curl: 3x10
Concentration curl: 3x10


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

The workout:

Shoulder / Leg:

Superset:
Behind neck press: 4x 10
Squat: 4x 10

Superset:
Reverse flyer: 3x 10
Leg curl: 3x 10

Superset:
Shrugs: 3x 10
Laterial raise: 3x 12

Superset:
Ab crunch: 3x10
Leg extension: 3x10

View attachment 116828


Still keeping the 96-95 KG morning weight, cant wait until Dec. where i start my next blast.
Havent decided yet if it will be 200 mg tren + 250 mg test OR 750 mg test.


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Back day:
Skipped tricep due to pain in elbow.

1 arm DB row:
4x 10 (42kg)

Barbell bent over row:
4x 10 (100KG)

Close grip pulldown:
4x 10 (70KG)

Chinups:
3x 10

Not satisfied, but had to stop to take some stress of my elbow.







Back is getting wider though


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Chestday.

Still having some problems with r. arm so i took it easy on the presses.

Flat Bench Barbell Press: 3x10
Incline press barbell: 3x10
Flyers: 4x10 
Decline flyers: 3x 12

Bicep:
Cable curl: 3x 10
Hammer curl: 3x10
Concentration curl: 3x10

Besides that i got an eyepatch due to work incident with eye, so it was pretty hard to focus on working out with only 1 eye to look at what i was doing.


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Back / Tricep day + cheatday sick as workout.

1 arm DB row: 4x 10
Barbell bent over row: 4x 10
Close grip pulldown: 4x 10
Chinups: 4x 10

Tricep:

DB Overhead extension: 3x 10
Tricep pushdown: 3x 10
Rope pushdown: 3x 10

Kept some longer pauses today and gonna see how that works out for me.


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Workout log:

Chest

Incline DB press: 3x10
Flat Bench Barbell Press: 3x10
Decline flyers: 3x 10
Flyers: 4x12-10

Bicep:
EZ curl: 3x 10
Hammer curl: 3x10
Concentration curl: 3x10

Considering to either do a:

300 mg Tren E
175 mg Test Mix

Or 
Test Only
750 1-6
1000 6-10

gonna start out D. 27 so im still juggeling around with ideas for my blast a little, still keeping it basic though.


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Soo .. got busted by Anti-Doping Denmark yesterday .. bye bye GYM  .. gotta sign up for a new one .. stupid danish antidoping ...

And today i went 0 carbs all day.

So i ate

1400G Lean beef
750 Veggie mix
6 whole eggs

And thats about it .. might get 50G whey now before bed.

The workout:

Back / Tricep day

1 arm DB row: 4x 10
Barbell bent over row: 4x 10
Close grip pulldown: 4x 10
Pulldown: 4x 8-10 (went as heavy as 100KG)

Tricep:

Tricep pushdown: 3x 10
Rope pushdown: 3x 10
EZ-Bar tricep pushdown: 3x10


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Workout log:

Chest

DB chest press: 3x10
Smith incline Press: 4x10
Decline flyers: 3x 10
Flyers: 3x10

Bicep:
EZ curl: 3x 10
Hammer curl: 3x10
Concentration curl: 3x10

1 week until blast.
Decided on doing

1-10 250 mg test
1-6 200 mg tren E
6-10 300 mg tren E

Since i got some cabaser for the first time .. so might avoid the sides and gyno this time.

AAAnd, a titty boom pic from todays pump


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Back / Tricep day + cheatday sick as workout.

1 arm DB row: 4x 10
Barbell bent over row: 4x 10
Close grip pulldown: 4x 10
Chinups: 4x 10

Tricep:

DB Overhead extension: 3x 10
Tricep pushdown: 3x 10
Rope pushdown: 3x 10


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

DB chest press: 3x10
Smith incline Press: 4x10
Decline flyers: 3x 10
Flyers: 3x10

Bicep:
EZ curl: 3x 10
Hammer curl: 3x10
Concentration curl: 3x10

Cant wait until friday where my cycle will begin!


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

phew .. low carb day, and tomorrow NoCarb day , its hard, but its working wonders.

The workout:

Shoulder / Leg:

Superset:
Behind neck press: 4x 10
Squat: 4x 10

Superset:
Reverse flyer: 3x 10
Hack squat DB: 3x 10

Superset:
Leg curl: 3x 10
Laterial raise: 3x 12

Superset:
Ab crunch: 3x10
Shrugs: 3x 10

2 days till liftoff !!


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Log:

LOG:

Back:
Wide grip row: 4x 10
close grip row: 4x 10 
Pulldowns: 4x 10
ropepulldowns: 4x 10

Tricep:
Regular bar pushdown: 3x10
Ez-bar pushdown: 3x10
Rope pushdown: 3x10

Tomorrow its on !
And black friday.
AND CHEATDAY !

What a great day ..

AND ITS WEEKEND ! WUHUU


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

WUSSSH ..

Just injected:

375MG test
300MG tren

Gotta say .. i missed this s**t.
Damm, when i injected i actually could feel the heat rise to my head.

And now, Juiced up on trenni, im rdy to go to the biggest mall in DK and do some Black friday shoppin' :whistling:


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Yesterday workout:

DB chest press: 3x10
Smith incline Press: 4x10
Decline flyers: 3x 10
Flyers: 3x10

Bicep:
EZ curl: 3x 10
Hammer curl: 3x10
Concentration curl: 3x10

Damm my leg is sore after the tren injection.

Todays workout is gonna be:

Shoulder / Leg:

Superset:
Behind neck press: 4x 10
Squat: 4x 10

Superset:
Reverse flyer: 3x 10
Leg curl: 3x 10

Superset:
Shrugs: 3x 10
Laterial raise: 3x 12

Superset:
Ab crunch: 3x10
Leg extension: 3x10

Allready feeling the tren after 2 days .. im sweating as a pig in a slaughterhouse


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

LOG:

Back:
Wide grip row: 4x 10
close grip row: 4x 10 
Pulldowns: 4x 10
Pullups: 4x 10

Tricep:
Dips: 3x12
Ez-bar pushdown: 3x10
Rope pushdown: 3x10


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

No carb day.. feeling rly down, så training got weird.

Shoulder / Leg DaY

Superset:
shoulderpress: 4x 10
legpress: 4x 10

Reverse flyer: 3x 10

Leg curl: 3x 10

Laterial raise: 3x 12

Leg extension: 4x 10

Superset:
Shrugs: 3x 10
Ab crunch: 3x10

Tomorrow i will start cabaser E7D at .5 mg to try and keep prolactin down while doing this cycle.


----------

